
Ask HN: Is front end development really moving that fast? - kungito
Every day when I come to HN I read at least once that frontend development is changing so rapidly and all the time that it&#x27;s impssible to keep up with it, every x months there&#x27;s a new framework etc.<p>Ok, I&#x27;ve started doing hobby frontend projects on the side just when Angular2 alpha44 was out and when people were still using grunt. I know how many breaking changes there were before the actual Angular2 release and that everyone did grunt-&gt;gulp-&gt;webpack eventually.<p>But let&#x27;s be honest, has there been really that much change except that? What everyone has to understand is that frontend development made a huge paradigm shift. We have moved to mobile first, MVVM frameworks won and JavaScript proved to be inadequate for the job so now we have TypeScript and Flow (and PureScript looks awesome).<p>It&#x27;s obvious that these big technologies are backed by the bigges companies (Google, Microsoft, Facebook) and that they are here to stay.<p>Can we finally stop with this mantra?
======
stephenr
> Can we finally stop with this mantra?

The constant change in front end development tooling isn't a reaction to
_actual_ problems, so it's likely going to continue with the ridiculous "make
it moar bettah!" shenanigans.

Edit:

Cargo-culting/coolkid syndrome are probably a part of the problem too. Having
multiple competing <anything> is usually good in software, but when it's one
thing after another and _everyone_ jumps ship from one to the next regardless
of whether it _actually_ solves any problems, you have a problem.

